# humapro?



## CG (May 5, 2011)

i know its ALR, which means there is a chance it has 5-8 illegal compounds in it, but has anyone given it a shot? 30 bucks gets you like a 10-12 day supply, but only requires you to ingest a percentage of your normal protein intake/

so, anyone have REAL experience?


----------



## Good Grip (May 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> i know its ALR, which means there is a chance it has 5-8 illegal compounds in it, but has anyone given it a shot? 30 bucks gets you like a 10-12 day supply, but only requires you to ingest a percentage of your normal protein intake/
> 
> so, anyone have REAL experience?


 I do. I tried it last year and it was okay, nothing extrordinary. Went ahead and bought some more and im giving it another test. Basically im a fan of amino acids and bcaas, and humapro falls into this catagory just fine. Its good but not great and how they want you to use this is a bit tricky, so you have to work around it rather than it complimenting things, such as meals.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 6, 2011)

i tried it...basically to me its just glorified amino acids...nothing special at least to me


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> i know its ALR, which means there is a chance it has 5-8 illegal compounds in it, but has anyone given it a shot? 30 bucks gets you like a 10-12 day supply, but only requires you to ingest a percentage of your normal protein intake/
> 
> so, anyone have REAL experience?


 
Hello Cgrant. Sorry, we kept the number of illegal compounds in HumaPro down to under 5. Part of cGMP and medical food requirements. Maybe the next product we can help you out there.  Have a good night Bro


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Hello Cgrant. Sorry, we kept the number of illegal compounds in HumaPro down to under 5. Part of cGMP and medical food requirements. Maybe the next product we can help you out there.  Have a good night Bro



LMAO, welcom to the forum!


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I do. I tried it last year and it was okay, nothing extrordinary. Went ahead and bought some more and im giving it another test. Basically im a fan of amino acids and bcaas, and humapro falls into this catagory just fine. Its good but not great and how they want you to use this is a bit tricky, so you have to work around it rather than it complimenting things, such as meals.



hmmm. how was your protein intakem and the effect? was it the promised, eat 50 granms feel the effect of 250 tyope of thing?


----------



## Good Grip (May 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> hmmm. how was your protein intakem and the effect? was it the promised, eat 50 granms feel the effect of 250 tyope of thing?


 I consumed a good amount of protein from various sources. I ended up using 40 to 50 tabs a day and used the tabs seperatly, only taking them with fish oils. I did this 4 or 5 times a day and had about 4 whole food meals on top. I noticed a muscle sparing effect but hunger was a bit of an issue. 

I ended up goin through 6 tubs of Humapro and eventually gave in to trying Progenex ( old formula ). Progenex to me was a hit and ive been searching for a supplement like it ever since. The only thing close to its effects is MAP protein powder and Ibcaas pre and intra. Postworkout ill use a whey hydrolysate and casein mix.

Now on my 2nd experiment with Humapro I use 5 to 10 tabs with omega oils and cla. Im following a modified Warriors diet right now and its actually working quite well this go around. Ill use the MAP and Ibcaas around the workout and have 2 huge postworkout meals.

A typical day looks like this.

humapro

2 eggs

mixed nuts

humapro

string cheese

humapro

MAP/Ibcaas before and during workout

whey/casein shake pwo

Large meal

Large meal

Thats not set in stone, I might have cottage cheese for the last meal, substitue small snacks for humapro. I also have timed re-feed meals since im so low on carbs right now. 3 weeks of dieting like this and im seeing great results. I am using other supplements as well, but nothing ph/ds wise.


----------



## CG (May 9, 2011)

Outside of being starved all day, that doesn't look like a bad plan.. What time of day are you working out? I only ask because if I wanted to try something like this I may need to modify it's. Working 8 to 5 and not hitting the gym almost 6, I'm not sure if the diet would work as is for me

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## Good Grip (May 10, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Outside of being starved all day, that doesn't look like a bad plan.. What time of day are you working out? I only ask because if I wanted to try something like this I may need to modify it's. Working 8 to 5 and not hitting the gym almost 6, I'm not sure if the diet would work as is for me
> 
> Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


 Ill be honest Cgrant, im not hungry like some might think and im a pretty big boy. I started off doin a low carb diet and transitioned into the Warrior diet. I honestly think Ori Hofmekler's program works and if you modify it, you'll be good to go. It will suprise you and I think you should try it.


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 10, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> LMAO, welcom to the forum!


 
LOL, thanks Bro. Interesting thoughts on this thread so I look forward to dropping back in tomorrow to chat a little.


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I consumed a good amount of protein from various sources. I ended up using 40 to 50 tabs a day and used the tabs seperatly, only taking them with fish oils. I did this 4 or 5 times a day and had about 4 whole food meals on top. I noticed a muscle sparing effect but hunger was a bit of an issue.
> 
> I ended up goin through 6 tubs of Humapro and eventually gave in to trying Progenex ( old formula ). Progenex to me was a hit and ive been searching for a supplement like it ever since. The only thing close to its effects is MAP protein powder and Ibcaas pre and intra. Postworkout ill use a whey hydrolysate and casein mix.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting that you are using MAP. Good product and before SON bought out the originator I enjoyed some interesting e-mail exchanges. HumaPro has a similar formula though far more anti-catabolic with a longer sustained positive nitrogen balance. MAP was formulated for a little different effect. The 12 years it took to get it right was intended for wasting disease patients so it had to have near 0 toxicity (like MAP) and support lean mass retention during the worse of times while remaining anabolic (toxicity kills anabolism and hinders nutrient up take). The results from significant (I said significant as in notable for the user and validated by clinical where its being used more and more, not magic pills) nutrient repartitioning allows for fewer calories being wasted making fat and redirected to support lean tissue recovery and augmentation. Its just very important to not use it with protein powders due to the high toxic waste levels from whey and dairy origin. Not saying whey serves no purpose of course, just that due to its amino acid composition there is a great deal of it turned into glucose via gluconeogenesis, fatty acids due to ketogenic activity or hitting the toilet. When stacked with a clean low waste product like HumaPro there is a dramatic reduction in results. But with meats, eggs and non-dairy there is an additive effect. Hope that made sense.


----------



## Good Grip (May 10, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Interesting that you are using MAP. Good product and before SON bought out the originator I enjoyed some interesting e-mail exchanges. HumaPro has a similar formula though far more anti-catabolic with a longer sustained positive nitrogen balance. MAP was formulated for a little different effect. The 12 years it took to get it right was intended for wasting disease patients so it had to have near 0 toxicity (like MAP) and support lean mass retention during the worse of times while remaining anabolic (toxicity kills anabolism and hinders nutrient up take). The results from significant (I said significant as in notable for the user and validated by clinical where its being used more and more, not magic pills) nutrient repartitioning allows for fewer calories being wasted making fat and redirected to support lean tissue recovery and augmentation. Its just very important to not use it with protein powders due to the high toxic waste levels from whey and dairy origin. Not saying whey serves no purpose of course, just that due to its amino acid composition there is a great deal of it turned into glucose via gluconeogenesis, fatty acids due to ketogenic activity or hitting the toilet. When stacked with a clean low waste product like HumaPro there is a dramatic reduction in results. But with meats, eggs and non-dairy there is an additive effect. Hope that made sense.


 Nice info Auther and looking forward to more convo tommorow. I think your right, MAP is quickly absorbed, utilized and then done. I did buy both the grape and sour apple Humapros and those are delicious. Ive added a Ibcaa's to them and see a good hardening effect after a few days of doin this. Other than that I do not take in any other forms of protein while taking Humapro, but im not against taking fats or carbs with them.

I think ive found the perfect application for Humapro honestly when practicing the Warrior Diet. They go hand in hand perfectly I cant convey that message enough. In this months Muscle and Fitness they talk about the Warrior Diet and how Michael Keck modified it to his purpose and goals and set a new record in Intl. Powerlifting Association.


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 24, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Nice info Auther and looking forward to more convo tommorow. I think your right, MAP is quickly absorbed, utilized and then done. I did buy both the grape and sour apple Humapros and those are delicious. Ive added a Ibcaa's to them and see a good hardening effect after a few days of doin this. Other than that I do not take in any other forms of protein while taking Humapro, but im not against taking fats or carbs with them.
> 
> I think ive found the perfect application for Humapro honestly when practicing the Warrior Diet. They go hand in hand perfectly I cant convey that message enough. In this months Muscle and Fitness they talk about the Warrior Diet and how Michael Keck modified it to his purpose and goals and set a new record in Intl. Powerlifting Association.


 
That is awesome Good Grip. I have my secretary looking for that article as it sounds interesting and you would not be using the program if you were not seeing results. So...

BTW: Have you tried Chain'd Out for your BCAA prduct. It is non-gluconeogenic so you do not lose 40% plus to glucose conversion and you can drink it pre-cardio as a result to inhibit lean tissue loss and increase fat loss. Not selling (I suck at that) but I do not know many of you so here is a chance for me to get new feed back and information. LMK if you have tried it. If not and you are in the US I will have a bottle sent to you on me for the feed back. In fact, I will give away 10 units of Chain'd Out, 10 units of Chain'd Reaction and 10 units of HumaPro (you call the flavors or tablets) to the next 29 guys who PM me in return for feed back if interested. I will check back in a couple of days when free. 

Oh, and 2 things to add here Bro:
1) You can use HumaPro anytime with or without foods/protein though the best validated times are first thing in the AM, Pre-training and with last meal of the night. You can add more feedings but these are the most important and notable. The original instructions were written by me and taken from a clinical study out-line we did thus to prevent any side source of amino acids destroying clear validation. When our legal lads did the label content it was used on the original. Being a scientist does not always mean common sense for me. Dolt!
2) The Chain'd Out and Chain'd Reaction both lack illegal compounds and I apologize for that (cGMP and NSF facility and all that 3rd party testing gets in the way of that) but we are working on it. lol

Have a great day Bro and thanks for the the info

Author


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> In fact, I will give away 10 units of Chain'd Out, 10 units of Chain'd Reaction and 10 units of HumaPro (you call the flavors or tablets) to the next 29 guys who PM me in return for feed back if interested.


 

DAMN! That's a very cool offer!!!

I would love to write some feedback on all these products here at IM.


----------



## LAINA (May 24, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> i know its ALR, which means there is a chance it has 5-8 illegal compounds in it, but has anyone given it a shot? 30 bucks gets you like a 10-12 day supply, but only requires you to ingest a percentage of your normal protein intake/
> 
> so, anyone have REAL experience?



ahahaha...now that is funny. No the FDA put their big boner straight up our ass and we complied happily. We get audits frequently and pass them all. NO ILLEGAL COMPOUNDS AT ALL. So if you are interested... I would say PM me but you have to post 50 times before you can PM. So if interested email me raven@alrindustries.com .. Then you can draw your own conclusion.


----------



## CG (May 24, 2011)

LAINA said:


> ahahaha...now that is funny. No the FDA put their big boner straight up our ass and we complied happily. We get audits frequently and pass them all. NO ILLEGAL COMPOUNDS AT ALL. So if you are interested... I would say PM me but you have to post 50 times before you can PM. So if interested email me raven@alrindustries.com .. Then you can draw your own conclusion.



Lmao. Thanks man, yeah I heard the fed has a big dingaling lol..  its a great offer you guys are rockin, and I would love to try humapro and chain'd out.. ill shoot ya an email now. Thanks brother

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 25, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao. Thanks man, yeah I heard the fed has a big dingaling lol.. its a great offer you guys are rockin, and I would love to try humapro and chain'd out.. ill shoot ya an email now. Thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 Laina is a female...with a large chest area...


----------



## TGB1987 (May 25, 2011)

Lol ^ Heavy .  I am very interested in the ALR products.  I am yet to try them out.  Sounds like a nice offer you guys are giving.


----------



## CG (May 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Laina is a female...with a large chest area...



Lmao, I guess that's why she didn't answer my email, eh?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonesaw (May 25, 2011)

pm sent.  humapro sounds interesting


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 25, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> pm sent.  humapro sounds interesting



Me too.


----------



## Kusakup (May 25, 2011)

Sent a pm, looking forward to it.


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 25, 2011)

My apology to anyone who has not gotten in on the give-aways as of now (most of the 30 free units have already been noted for shipping though we had planned to do the same with other products all week). Prince asked us not too unless we sponsor the board as well...I thought giving away $1200 out my pocket was supporting the board but I guess that is really just supporting the board members, not the board, so he has a good point in that it would not be fair to other sponsors. Good board nonetheless and good people. So best wishes to all and it was great chatting with many of you. See you around. And of course, thanks for your time Prince, best wishes to you.


----------



## Good Grip (May 25, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> That is awesome Good Grip. I have my secretary looking for that article as it sounds interesting and you would not be using the program if you were not seeing results. So...
> 
> BTW: Have you tried Chain'd Out for your BCAA prduct. It is non-gluconeogenic so you do not lose 40% plus to glucose conversion and you can drink it pre-cardio as a result to inhibit lean tissue loss and increase fat loss. Not selling (I suck at that) but I do not know many of you so here is a chance for me to get new feed back and information. LMK if you have tried it. If not and you are in the US I will have a bottle sent to you on me for the feed back. In fact, I will give away 10 units of Chain'd Out, 10 units of Chain'd Reaction and 10 units of HumaPro (you call the flavors or tablets) to the next 29 guys who PM me in return for feed back if interested. I will check back in a couple of days when free.
> 
> ...


 Ive been looking at Chain'd Out and it looks interesting. Id be very interested in trying it out.


----------



## Kusakup (May 25, 2011)

PM for the samples.


----------



## LAINA (May 26, 2011)

Hello guys.. Prince was kind enough to work out a deal for us to be on the boards .. however I still can PM none of you  .. I do not have 50 posts.. With that being said.. please email me at raven@alrindustries.com. I have been contacted by some of you and gotten your addresses to send product to. But others have PMD ALR and I and we can not respond LOL 

So help me out and email me please !!


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> i tried it...basically to me its just glorified amino acids...nothing special at least to me



pretty much this


----------



## Good Grip (May 26, 2011)

LAINA said:


> Hello guys.. Prince was kind enough to work out a deal for us to be on the boards .. however I still can PM none of you  .. I do not have 50 posts.. With that being said.. please email me at raven@alrindustries.com. I have been contacted by some of you and gotten your addresses to send product to. But others have PMD ALR and I and we can not respond LOL
> 
> So help me out and email me please !!


 Even though I already use Humapro, Laina hooked me up anyways. Thank you Laina!


----------



## Bonesaw (May 27, 2011)

thats sucks a sample to someone that doesn't already take it could have made some new costumers.


----------



## heavyiron (May 27, 2011)

The Humapro flavors are the best on the market. After years of choking down amino drinks I finally found one that I enjoy drinking.

HumaPro for the win


----------



## CG (May 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The Humapro flavors are the best on the market. After years of choking down amino drinks I finally found one that I enjoy drinking.
> 
> HumaPro for the win



Really? Shit, I just went for the tabs.. any difference?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 27, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Really? Shit, I just went for the tabs.. any difference?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 The tabs are fine I just like the powdered HumaPro flavors. Feels like your cheating on your diet drinking the mixes.


----------



## CG (May 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The tabs are fine I just like the powdered HumaPro flavors. Feels like your cheating on your diet drinking the mixes.



lol DAMNIT!!


its ok, i do enough of that as it is


----------



## LAINA (May 27, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> thats sucks a sample to someone that doesn't already take it could have made some new costumers.



EH HMMM.. you are suppose to email me


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

Laina,

If we have already emailed, anything else we need to do?


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2011)

LAINA said:


> EH HMMM.. you are suppose to email me



you should be able to PM now.


----------



## LAINA (May 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Laina,
> 
> If we have already emailed, anything else we need to do?



Woo hoo.. do me a favor though.. can you pm too. THANKS PRINCE. I only know you guys by your sign on names and dont want to forget one of you!!!

Thanks


----------



## Bonesaw (May 27, 2011)

i thought i did.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

PM sent Laina, thanks to both you and Author.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 27, 2011)

PM sent Thank you!


----------



## LAINA (May 27, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> i thought i did.


.
I got ya  your sample will be going out on Tuesday


----------



## Bonesaw (May 27, 2011)

nice, everything about this product looks good on paper.


----------



## CG (May 27, 2011)

LAINA said:


> .
> I got ya  your sample will be going out on Tuesday



mine shipped today!  

The early bird does get the good shit! Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Good Grip (May 27, 2011)

Just fyi, ive used both the powder, wich is delicious btw, and the tabs. One of my favorite ways to use Humapro is to have a pink lady apple and 8 tabs.


----------



## LAINA (May 27, 2011)

well my favorite HP cocktail is ... grape HP blue rasp chaind out and water Melon Chaind reaction. this is the shit!! My son loves to slam one of these before school .. ˆ I give him a bagel with peanut butter and a HP concoction lol and he is good to go


----------



## Good Grip (May 27, 2011)

LAINA said:


> well my favorite HP cocktail is ... grape HP blue rasp chaind out and water Melon Chaind reaction. this is the shit!! My son loves to slam one of these before school .. ?? I give him a bagel with peanut butter and a HP concoction lol and he is good to go


 blue rasp Humapro? damn when did that come out?? Ive only got sour apple and grape versions. I like to snack on organic flax chips ( taste just like fritos corn chips ) and sip on Humapro for a good healthy snack. I never mix other forms of protein when using Humapro. Are you guys saying this is okay to do now?


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 28, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Lol ^ Heavy . I am very interested in the ALR products. I am yet to try them out. Sounds like a nice offer you guys are giving.


 
TGB: Did you get in? If not, please drop Laina a PM. I have read some of your posts and think you may have some interesting insights to share. 

Author


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 28, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> nice, everything about this product looks good on paper.


 
Brother Bonesaw: Thanks for the kind words. I have been in pharma, more years of academia than I care to admit too and in the performance industry since I was a kid. Weather working for/with pharma, supplements, exercise science research or white sheet reviews I have found that science is paramount, testing is the means to validation then perfection... but only real world experience is the true test that brings all of the rest together. 


We have some great clinical studies on HumaPro and Chain'd Out, but its those who write in, post or just send comments with pics that really means the most in regard to validity personally. Being a scientist I only believe what I can validate multiple times so also tend to question everything. From CKD, cancer and other wasting disease patients to sitting next to a table full of another company's sponsored athletes in Germany watching them wait until the owner left so they can break out bottles of HumaPro and thanking Mike T and I, its always an amazing feeling to know we have done something good for more than just ourselves in life..and a Hell of a lot of fun too. lol I make a good living doing what I love most. Damn I love my life! I can only hope we are fortunate enough to be part of your personal success and goals too. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Bonesaw (May 28, 2011)

I can't wait to write a review.  I have all of the sides from whey this claims to get around.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Author.  I did not get in yet but I am going to PM Laina now.  Thanks to both of you guys for being a part of this board.  Look forward to hearing more from you both.


----------



## Author L. Rea (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the great welcome all. Seems like a great group here and we will be hanging with you for a couple months if you don't mind. 

Best to all
Author


----------



## Good Grip (May 30, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Thanks for the great welcome all. Seems like a great group here and we will be hanging with you for a couple months if you don't mind.
> 
> Best to all
> Author


 Not at all Sir! Tell me, is there anything new coming down the pike from your company? Btw taking 5 to 8 humapro tabs 30 minutes before a meal has been working very well. Did you get a chance to check out that Warrior diet article yet?


----------



## heavyiron (May 31, 2011)

Got my HumaPro today!

Thanks Author and Laina!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 31, 2011)

Mine should be in any day now, Excited to try this out!! Thanks Author and Laina!


----------



## Bonesaw (May 31, 2011)

hoping I get mine soon.  Getting tired of the standard whey, I was thinking about trying whey isolate but if this does me well it may become my main protein source.


----------



## CG (May 31, 2011)

Grrr my tracking number keeps saying sent to ups!  lol I know from my job that ups can be as dependable as a 2 cent hooker so its all good lol. I can't fuggin wait! 

True or false. There is no actual protein in humapro? I keep reading opposing stories and haven't managed to find a copy of the label

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm this interests me.... will hve to try it out next order. 

I originally came in mistaking the product for the humanofort one which I've also heard is good in high doses. Thanks for the feedback in here guys!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

My samples are at the post office waiting for me. I am like a kid waiting to go to the toy store.

Want to thank Laina and Author in advance for their generosity. I've followed Author's writings for some time, great guy and lives the life. In my opinion, he and Laina are two of the most down to earth, giving people in the sport and industry. Again, thank you both, and I'll be sure to write a review after using your products.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Grrr my tracking number keeps saying sent to ups!  lol I know from my job that ups can be as dependable as a 2 cent hooker so its all good lol. I can't fuggin wait!
> 
> True or false. There is no actual protein in humapro? I keep reading opposing stories and haven't managed to find a copy of the label
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


Essential Amino Acids are the building blocks of protein. HumaPro contains the EAA's needed for your body to make proteins. Basically, it's a very low calorie way to get your protein needs met. HumaPro is also very easy to digest since it's already broken down. If you get a bloated full feeling from shakes you will not get this from HumaPro at all.

HumaPro also supresses appetite a bit. I love using it when dieting because the mixes feel like I am cheating on my diet and it gives me a satisfied feeling after the drink. I also get a boost of energy from it.

Lastly, the flavors are outstanding. I absolutely love the sour grape HumaPro. Not sure if you have ever used EAA's or BCAA's before but most taste bitter or the flavors suck. HumaPro and Chain'D out are the best tasting BCAA and EAA drinks I have ever used period.

*ALR Industries*


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Essential Amino Acids are the building blocks of protein. HumaPro contains the EAA's needed for your body to make proteins. Basically, it's a very low calorie way to get your protein needs met. HumaPro is also very easy to digest since it's already broken down. If you get a bloated full feeling from shakes you will not get this from HumaPro at all.
> 
> HumaPro also supresses appetite a bit. I love using it when dieting because the mixes feel like I am cheating on my diet and it gives me a satisfied feeling after the drink. I also get a boost of energy from it.
> 
> ...



Good stuff HI....


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 1, 2011)

Chainedd out and humapro have been staples in my diet for months. I used to use xtend and other bcaa supplements numerous times a day until i realized the increase in my blood sugar after taking them...happy I made the switch


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> Good stuff HI....


 Wow we have TBS in the house. Its a party now lol, good to have you here Big.


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Wow we have TBS in the house. Its a party now lol, good to have you here Big.



Thanks! I'm still getting acclimated to here... Wondering how many people I know from other forums who are here under different names!


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Essential Amino Acids are the building blocks of protein. HumaPro contains the EAA's needed for your body to make proteins. Basically, it's a very low calorie way to get your protein needs met. HumaPro is also very easy to digest since it's already broken down. If you get a bloated full feeling from shakes you will not get this from HumaPro at all.
> 
> HumaPro also supresses appetite a bit. I love using it when dieting because the mixes feel like I am cheating on my diet and it gives me a satisfied feeling after the drink. I also get a boost of energy from it.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU HEAVY!

Looks like UPS picked their game up, mine will be here tomorrow!! Can't wait!!



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> Thanks! I'm still getting acclimated to here... Wondering how many people I know from other forums who are here under different names!



welcome to the party brother


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> Thanks! I'm still getting acclimated to here... Wondering how many people I know from other forums who are here under different names!


 I lurk at your site, great entertainment btw. Same name there, but I lay low, so you prolly dont recognize me, but I see you there all the time ; )


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> THANK YOU HEAVY!
> 
> Looks like UPS picked their game up, mine will be here tomorrow!! Can't wait!!
> 
> ...


 Right on, let us know what you think.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 2, 2011)

Got my humapro just now! Gonna be trying it post workout in an hour or so.  Awesome shirt I got with it. thanks. Should I post my review in this thread or is there a review thread somewhere?


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 2, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I lurk at your site, great entertainment btw. Same name there, but I lay low, so you prolly dont recognize me, but I see you there all the time ; )



I'm pretty visible at Rx... I'll try to post over here too. These forums move pretty fast so, it shouldn't be too hard for me. lol

On another Note - Humapro is the real deal. I used it during my last prep (in 2010) and it made a difference in tightening me up in the last 3 weeks when I started subbing out 3 of my protein meals for humapro... the extra calorie deficit helped me play "catch up" to lose in my lower back where I really needed to.

In the off-season, I'm convinced it is helping tremendously as I'm a shade over 260 right now and leaner than I was at the peak of my off-season last year and I have 2 more months to go till I start my prep Aug 1st.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> Got my humapro just now! Gonna be trying it post workout in an hour or so. Awesome shirt I got with it. thanks. Should I post my review in this thread or is there a review thread somewhere?


 Go ahead and make a new thread brother.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 2, 2011)

ok will do. I'm gonna give it a few day to settle in.  Any tips on how to take this or should I do the same as whey: breakfast, post workout and any random time on off days.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> ok will do. I'm gonna give it a few day to settle in. Any tips on how to take this or should I do the same as whey: breakfast, post workout and any random time on off days.


 Check out this link;

HumaPro.com - ALR Industries HumaPro® Presents Protein For Humans!


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 2, 2011)

and I mix creatine with it?


----------



## CG (Jun 2, 2011)

Wooohoooooo my humapro tabs blue razz chaind out and humapro tees came in today! 







Took 2 scoops of chaind out post workout, damn that's a strong flavor! How do you guys dose all this? I did 1 post workout whey\casein shake and after that my chaind out.. can't wait to see how this works in the am, had a killer legs session so we'll see what I feel like

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 2, 2011)

I take humapro, chain'd out and chain'd reaction numerous times a day...I take hp+cr pre workout, sip on a scoop of co during my workout/cardio then down another scoop of cr and a scoop of hp right after I am done. Has worked wonders for me for the past 6 months or so....lots of different ways you can take them. p.s i dropped my whey/casein about a year ago and don't miss it haha


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm just trying to figure out how this is gonna play with everything else I take.  So far it tasted delicious.  And because it was mixed with water and not milk it didn't fill me up and I could eat shorty after my workout.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah I take my CR+HP right after and eat about 40 minutes later...no bloating or cramps so I am happy! lol


----------



## Stull34 (Jun 2, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> I'm pretty visible at Rx... I'll try to post over here too. These forums move pretty fast so, it shouldn't be too hard for me. lol
> 
> On another Note - Humapro is the real deal. I used it during my last prep (in 2010) and it made a difference in tightening me up in the last 3 weeks when I started subbing out 3 of my protein meals for humapro... the extra calorie deficit helped me play "catch up" to lose in my lower back where I really needed to.
> 
> In the off-season, I'm convinced it is helping tremendously as I'm a shade over 260 right now and leaner than I was at the peak of my off-season last year and I have 2 more months to go till I start my prep Aug 1st.



Hey is this Cdit? if so its Tully, used to post over at IT and met you at the strongman comp in San Diego.

ST


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 3, 2011)

Stull34 said:


> Hey is this Cdit? if so its Tully, used to post over at IT and met you at the strongman comp in San Diego.
> 
> ST



I remember you... that comp was pretty crazy... if I remember it was kind of a rainy day. And, yes,... this is C-ditty lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just received courtesy of Author and Laina, 2 canisters of Chain'd Out and 1 canister of grape Humapro plus a great Humapro t-shirt (my girl claimed it for a sleep shirt). Thanks ALR for taking such good care of us and I'll post reactions and results to these products!


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got my Humapro big bottle in! and Chained out ive never tried and 2 awesome shirts. Thank you Laina and Author, I really appreciate it. Ive got the powdered version of Humapro already and so ill be adding the Chained out tonight and make things happen. Off to the gym!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> blue rasp Humapro? damn when did that come out?? Ive only got sour apple and grape versions. I like to snack on organic flax chips ( taste just like fritos corn chips ) and sip on Humapro for a good healthy snack. I never mix other forms of protein when using Humapro. Are you guys saying this is okay to do now?


 
Hmmm, I do love direct questions! Good Grip, when you mix HumaPro with other proteins regardless of the AA profile you get better over all utilization due to the repartitioning effect induced by HumaPros formula. However, if my goal were the powest possible toxicity and most positive growth environment I would simple use no other proteins or at least make an effort to take my HumaPro first then wait 20-25 minutes before the chow down for optimal uptake and utilization. Make sense?


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Just got my Humapro big bottle in! and Chained out ive never tried and 2 awesome shirts. Thank you Laina and Author, I really appreciate it. Ive got the powdered version of Humapro already and so ill be adding the Chained out tonight and make things happen. Off to the gym!


 
LOL, I bet your log would be truly interesting to read Bro...


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Just received courtesy of Author and Laina, 2 canisters of Chain'd Out and 1 canister of grape Humapro plus a great Humapro t-shirt (my girl claimed it for a sleep shirt). Thanks ALR for taking such good care of us and I'll post reactions and results to these products!


 
Damn Brother, she just should have spoke up. Laina certainly likes to post pics of the cuties on our sites and fan page at fb.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> yeah I take my CR+HP right after and eat about 40 minutes later...no bloating or cramps so I am happy! lol


 
All hype aside, you have to admit Bro, its nice to keep the suffering for our success in the gym rather than the toilet. Keep us up on your results please!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how this is gonna play with everything else I take. So far it tasted delicious. And because it was mixed with water and not milk it didn't fill me up and I could eat shorty after my workout.


 
Being able to increase lean mass...damn ALR and Laina! lol  Enjoy Bonesaw!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Wooohoooooo my humapro tabs blue razz chaind out and humapro tees came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, nice "sample" Brother. Enjoy


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 3, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> LOL, I bet your log would be truly interesting to read Bro...


 Im actually running a Supplement Myth Busters inspired log over at a few other sites. Im currently testing out an ecdysterone product and then ill move over to MyoT12. I give one of these ratings after im done testing: Busted, Plausible, or True.

I already mentioned that I enjoyed my Humapro run and that id be using it again, so consider it rated " True " already. The only problem is that running Humapro while testing something else might obscure the results because its such a clean running protein source. Although im finding Humapro to be in-dispensable while im on this modified warrior diet program, so it looks like it will become a permanent staple from now on. 

Anybody interested in this log can pm for the link.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 3, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Hmmm, I do love direct questions! Good Grip, when you mix HumaPro with other proteins regardless of the AA profile you get better over all utilization due to the repartitioning effect induced by HumaPros formula. However, if my goal were the powest possible toxicity and most positive growth environment I would simple use no other proteins or at least make an effort to take my HumaPro first then wait 20-25 minutes before the chow down for optimal uptake and utilization. Make sense?


 
I started doin that in the begining of this year, id take Humapro and then 30 minutes later have my meal. Results were still good doin it this way, but I prefer to use Humapro away from any protein sources. I feel much better physically following that preferance.

It's funny you bring up toxicity Author, the Warrior diet talks about fasting during the day, eating only light forms of protein throughout the day. It detoxes the body and increases the digestive enzyme pools priming the body for its biggest meal wich is at night. The minimum toxicity seen with Humapro goes hand in hand with the Warrior diet's detoxifying portion of the day. 

Btw, I just came back from the gym not too long ago and consumed my Sour Apple Humapro and Chain'd Out ( same flavor ) pre-workout and had an awesome session. I feel like im running on Premium fuel.


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> pretty much this


 
To the hater without knowledge or direct sampling I say to you sir THANK YOU and have a nice day sucking down whey and utilizing 30% or less. LMAO!


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

LAINA said:


> well my favorite HP cocktail is ... *grape HP blue rasp chaind out and water Melon Chaind reaction*. this is the shit!! My son loves to slam one of these before school .. ?? I give him a bagel with peanut butter and a HP concoction lol and he is good to go


 
This is the shit. That's how the misses and I role at our house!


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Essential Amino Acids are the building blocks of protein. HumaPro contains the EAA's needed for your body to make proteins. Basically, it's a very low calorie way to get your protein needs met. HumaPro is also very easy to digest since it's already broken down. If you get a bloated full feeling from shakes you will not get this from HumaPro at all.
> 
> HumaPro also supresses appetite a bit. I love using it when dieting because the mixes feel like I am cheating on my diet and it gives me a satisfied feeling after the drink. I also get a boost of energy from it.
> 
> ...


 
Great review coming from Heavy. One of the most respected dudes in bodybuilding supplementation OTC or otherwise! REPS!


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

*BlackAvengers HP & ALRI experiences...*

I was in love with BSN Syntha-6 blend and BNRG ProtoWhey. I loved my choco/PB/banana shakes. However, I began to get too full from them. To the point of bloating & abdominal distension, discomfort, worst gas ever, then appetite began to suffer especially after my pwo shake. 

Joe Thomas suggested HP. I had been seeing the ad in various magazines and was curious. "What's up with these anti-cow protein people"?

So my GI issues pushed me to replace all whey & milk proteins with HP. Adding carbs or fats for the caloric deficit. Within 10 days the GI symptoms disappeared. Within 3-4 weeks I began to notice body recomposition, losing bodyfat slowly, looking fuller with no change in diet or exercise.

Then I began to add supplements such as Chain'd Out after weights, sipping thru cardio; CR2 pre & post; Chain'd Reaction pre & post and WTF preworkout. The effects magnified recomp wise!

I went to HP tabs 5 upon waking, 10 in the busy early part of night shift 7-10pm (prior to meals), 5-10 tabs before bed. Used HP powder just pre & post training. Depending on how many hours I am awake (work vs nonworking nights) I eat 3-4 solid food meals now.

Once I started Keto 5 weeks ago, 2 weeks keto before first refeed, Chain'd Reaction was dropped. HP & CO allow me to lose 2.6lbs per week although I initially gained 2-3lbs of lean mass in the first couple weeks of keto another 1-2lbs week 3-5. The lean mass gains have tapered off BUT I am holding my muscle. Total weight loss is 13lbs (down 16-17lbs fat, up 4-5lbs muscle)!

Now that my fiance has moved in with her GI issues I have her on HP as well. She uses CO post weights sipping into cardio. Also sipping CR during cardio, keeping her blood sugar levels stable as a type I diabetic! We also added a fiber supplement and this combo has her GI issue free!

She began prep for her first show and is weight training 6 days, cardio 7 and getting her ass handed to her but handling it quite well!

Thanks ALRI for real results. 

And for you HP is just an EAA supplement haters, rethink your thought process. If you tried it did you expect anabolic gains that which you'd get from 1gm of Test weekly? Or perhaps you wanna "get geaked" as Ronnie would say? Well it ain't a preworkout stimulant. 

You don't feel protein unless it's milk/whey jacking your GI up, using 30% for protein synthesis, some for glucose and the rest in the toilet bowl!

It's not complicated to use either. Use HP when you first get up. Wait 30 minutes to eat. Always use HP 2 hours after your last protein food source or wait 30 minutes after HP to eat proteins.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Originally Posted by [B said:
			
		

> heavyiron[/B]
> 
> 
> _Essential Amino Acids are the building blocks of protein. HumaPro contains the EAA's needed for your body to make proteins. Basically, it's a very low calorie way to get your protein needs met. HumaPro is also very easy to digest since it's already broken down. If you get a bloated full feeling from shakes you will not get this from HumaPro at all.
> ...


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 4, 2011)

My understanding of a reason why HP is superior to whey. You ingest protein sources food, whey, other powders in order to break the source down in to the amino acids necessary for protein synthesis.

Your body will process some of the protein via gluconeogenesis thus converting a percentage into glucose a simple carb. Some of the protein can in deed be used for adipose storage especially in caloric surplus (bulking). 

When you break a complete protein down into amino acids all of them will not contribute nor are needed for protein synthesis. HP uses precise EAA's in the correct ration for 99% utilization for PS! With the added benefit of not ingesting extra calories if not needed, almost no glucose and no fat as a result, along with the repartitioning and blood glucose control effets, thus optimizing your following whole food intake!

HP is not your average EAA. It is precision sports nutrition! Get with the program or continue to have smoke blown up your ass in the bleacher seats!


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ add to that the actual amino timing. With HP the aminos essential to muscle growth will all reach the muscle at the same time, thus making it much more effective.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 5, 2011)

Great stuff in here


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 6, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> ^^^ add to that the actual amino timing. With HP the aminos essential to muscle growth will all reach the muscle at the same time, thus making it much more effective.


 

Yes, you are right and that is quite essential. The party doesn't get started properly otherwise. So that yet again makes HP that much more effective than an average simple EAA supplement or whey protein.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 6, 2011)

HumaPro is far better then regular EAA type supplements...try it for a month or so and see yourself!


----------



## CG (Jun 7, 2011)

just slugged hp and cr pre workout together. I call it.... sour-blue-grape-berry.


It actually is not bad at all!



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

HP+CR pre workout is a great combo...i take it everday, solid/full pumps and gives you a nice boost of energy while putting you into a positive nitrogen balance without the use of stims!


----------



## mandrake (Jun 7, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> That is awesome Good Grip. I have my secretary looking for that article as it sounds interesting and you would not be using the program if you were not seeing results. So...
> 
> BTW: Have you tried Chain'd Out for your BCAA prduct. It is non-gluconeogenic so you do not lose 40% plus to glucose conversion and you can drink it pre-cardio as a result to inhibit lean tissue loss and increase fat loss. Not selling (I suck at that) but I do not know many of you so here is a chance for me to get new feed back and information. LMK if you have tried it. If not and you are in the US I will have a bottle sent to you on me for the feed back. In fact, I will give away 10 units of Chain'd Out, 10 units of Chain'd Reaction and 10 units of HumaPro (you call the flavors or tablets) to the next 29 guys who PM me in return for feed back if interested. I will check back in a couple of days when free.
> 
> ...


any chance to be taken in account if Im not in the US????


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> just slugged hp and cr pre workout together. I call it.... sour-blue-grape-berry.
> 
> 
> It actually is not bad at all!
> ...


 

I love HP and CR together. a litttle grape HP in Watermelon CR is awesome in the morning!


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> HP+CR pre workout is a great combo...i take it everday, solid/full pumps and gives you a nice boost of energy while putting you into a positive nitrogen balance without the use of stims!


 I'm noticing this to, taking humapro as a pre.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 8, 2011)

BlackAvenger said:


> My understanding of a reason why HP is superior to whey. You ingest protein sources food, whey, other powders in order to break the source down in to the amino acids necessary for protein synthesis.
> 
> Your body will process some of the protein via gluconeogenesis thus converting a percentage into glucose a simple carb. Some of the protein can in deed be used for adipose storage especially in caloric surplus (bulking).
> 
> ...


 
WOW! You just won a free trip to the Olympia! You nailed it dead on. Send Laina a PM and this post and welcome to the insanity of the show! Wow, too cool


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 8, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I'm noticing this to, taking humapro as a pre.


 
Bonesaw: I noted in one of your other post that you were asking about taking regular amino acids. Please do not do so with the bottle of HumaPro you have. The waste aminos in the hydrolized amino acids will destroy the 99% NNU and effectiveness of HumaPro. Kind of like taking estrogen with tren...bad idea. Cheap amino acids are just fully hydrolized whey, casein or milk protein (hydrolized means digested) and when entering the GI track already have the way off human needs for an amino acid profile that whey or casien has once digested. You lose over 50% just in digestion to wasye products would be a good example I gueess. Just a suggestion Bro if you are looking for results>


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 8, 2011)

mandrake said:


> any chance to be taken in account if Im not in the US????


 
Yeah, actually too many people screwed that up for you. First for us to ship to Poland (example), pay teriffs etc is about $190 a unit. Second, seems a lot of overseas postal servicies lose product when not picked up in a certain short period (then people bitch at us for the gift they did not bother to pick up) ..last, we are licensed to ship in mass (like pallets and 40 footers) over seas only. Sorry, but chances are you will see the crew whereever you are at and we can just toss you one. We hit a lot of counties Bro! Sorry.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 8, 2011)

so you shouldn't mix anything with this?  I was asking about creatine.


----------



## fullrutt (Jun 8, 2011)

What are some of you guys diets
On humapro?? There are different guys saying different ways to take and do/don't take with other protiens. 

Just curious what and how you guys diets are throughout the day with this 

Thanks very interested in using humapro


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 8, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> What are some of you guys diets
> On humapro?? There are different guys saying different ways to take and do/don't take with other protiens.
> 
> Just curious what and how you guys diets are throughout the day with this
> ...



I am sticking with about 175 grams of animal protein coming from fish, chicken and some red meat. My carb sources are black beans, whole wheat/multigrain pasta and veggies. My fats are coming from mainly EV olive oil and various types of nuts. The rest of my protein and carbs are coming from HumaPro and Chain'd Reaction


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 8, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> WOW! You just won a free trip to the Olympia! You nailed it dead on. Send Laina a PM and this post and welcome to the insanity of the show! Wow, too cool



Wait till he see's this post...he will be happy for a few weeks! Good work BA!


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 8, 2011)

Check out Author on the Heavy Muscle Show at RX a little while back, some really good info here....start it at 54 minutes

HMR Radio   (((go down about halfway down the page))))

Good stuff!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 8, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> so you shouldn't mix anything with this? I was asking about creatine.


 
There are only a few concerns in regard to amino acid receptors. Creatine is not one of them so go big. Since HumaPro increases nutrient up-take you "should" see a notable difference in increases creatine up take as well. Please note I said "should" It says so on paper ut I have not personally had a lab or study project that I was able to validate. I see a possible flaw so want to see it.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> WOW! You just won a free trip to the Olympia! You nailed it dead on. Send Laina a PM and this post and welcome to the insanity of the show! Wow, too cool


 BlackAvenger you lucky dog! Congrats and I am mucho jealous.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 8, 2011)

I would definately add as much creatine as you can handle with the HumaPro.


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 9, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> so you shouldn't mix anything with this? I was asking about creatine.


 
I take my CR2 (creatine) with or close to my HP. I would also bargain you can take beta-alanine with as well. But to be safe I stagger it by a few minutes, say 20 minutes either way, most times. You'd be good I'm sure!


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 9, 2011)

fullrutt said:


> What are some of you guys diets
> On humapro?? There are different guys saying different ways to take and do/don't take with other protiens.
> 
> Just curious what and how you guys diets are throughout the day with this
> ...


 
I am currently on keto. Diet varies if I am working my 12 hr midnight shift or not. For the most part I wait 2-3 hours after solid food meals containing animal protein before ingesting HP. I may eat solid animal protein meals 1-2 hours after HP.

4:30pm Wake up and take HP 5 tabs

5:00pm 2 whole eggs + 1 cup whites, 5-6 turkey bacon

8:00pm HP 10 tabs washed down with CO that I'll sip for a couple hours

11:00pm 7-8oz chicken or turkey breast, natty PB

2:00am HP 10 tabs, 1 scoop CO

5:00am 7-8oz chicken or turkey breast, salad or broccoli with 2tbs evoo

8:00am HP 10 tabs or 2 whole eggs + 1 cup whites, 5-6 turkey bacon

I sub almonds, almond butter, walnuts, cashews or mac nuts for ANPB.

I sub asparagus or green beans for salad or broccoli.

I sub 97% lean ground beef or sirloin stirfry or tilapia for the chix or turkey but I watch the added fats depending on how fat the meat is.

If you are on a carb intake diet it will not change the scenario while on HP. It only matters in terms of HP when you eat other proteins from animal sources. You will reap best benefits taking HP 2 hours after animal pro or animal pro 30 minutes after HP.

You also want to replace all whey or milk proteins with HP or solid animal protein such as beef, chicken, turkey or fish.

Chain'd Out BCAA's are essential in my book when I cannot get to solid food or to take with HP or inbetween weights thru cardio!

Chain'd Reaction is the ultimate carb powder source when I am not on keto. I use it pre and post with HP or with HP when in a jam and cannot get a good carb source from whole food.


----------



## BlackAvenger (Jun 9, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> BlackAvenger you lucky dog! Congrats and I am mucho jealous.


 
I am lucky cause I found supplements that work and are backed by a great group of people who give a shit about us and our goals!

So we're all lucky bro!


----------



## CG (Jun 9, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> LOL, nice "sample" Brother. Enjoy



best sample size ever!!!


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 9, 2011)

Chain'd Out BCAA's are essential in my book when I cannot get to solid food or to take with HP or inbetween weights thru cardio!

Chain'd Reaction is the ultimate carb powder source when I am not on keto. I use it pre and post with HP or with HP when in a jam and cannot get a good carb source from whole food.


^ You def can notice the effects of CO during cardio/training...def gives you a boost.
Also I agree with CR being an excellent source of carbs, I have used it many times as a carb source in replace of my other carbs and it has been working great. AM/PRE/POST has been my usual intake of CR at one scoop a pop and is working really well to say the least.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 9, 2011)

I love Chain'd Out mixed with Humapro powder. Its become the 1st thing I consume in the day after a light cardio session.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL, I know a club that makes drinks with Chain'd Out and HumaPro drink mixes. Not bad and the owner swears no hangovers. UUUUUUm, ok


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 11, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> LOL, I know a club that makes drinks with Chain'd Out and HumaPro drink mixes. Not bad and the owner swears no hangovers. UUUUUUm, ok


that sounds awesome


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 13, 2011)

I Just got back from the hot tub and I had a 2 ice cubes mixed with 2 scoops of Humapro- blended. A great drink for the occasion.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I Just got back from the hot tub and I had a 2 ice cubes mixed with 2 scoops of Humapro- blended. A great drink for the occasion.



my fav is 1.5 scoops of CR and 2 scoops of sour grape HP


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 14, 2011)

CR and HP is awesome its always my choice when I first get up. you're right the grape and watermelon are a tasty combo.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

I just started using HP this past month for my Intermittent Fasting diet (eat 12-8PM, fast 8PM-12PM next day).  I workout at 6AM fasted, so I take HP pre-workout and post workout to help with protein synthesis and give my muscles what they need.  I then use BCAA intra workout and around 10-11AM.  I also take a serving of HP right before bed around 11PM-12AM since I've been fasting 3-4hrs by then.  So, 3-4 servings HP daily with ~4 servings BCAA daily, with no food before/after dosing.

So far I've been leaning out a bit (guessing from reduced calories) while strength has been increasing on all my lifts.  I've been on less than a month, so I'm waiting to see what this can do over a period of time.

I got the Grape and Apple Cider HP, and really like them.  They're the best tasting EAA I've ever taken, usually it's NASTY!  Kudos on that part alone!

I think I'll make the HP a staple of my IF diet, as long as it keeps working.  

Author, any chance of sampling the Chain'd Out, or are you guys done with that?  I'm using a variety of other BCAA, but I'm intrigued at how CO can provide BCAA with no gluconeogenesis.  That would be a big help for my fasting!


----------



## mobeezy13 (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^the Aminos in CO are Malates which is what keeps it from under going gluconeogenisis. CO great for intra workout and cardio as it helps keep in you from going catabolic. Blue razz is my fav right now followed by appletini.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> LOL, I know a club that makes drinks with Chain'd Out and HumaPro drink mixes. Not bad and the owner swears no hangovers. UUUUUUm, ok



welllllllll actually, if he researched your EAA source, he would have support for his statement.



> -Amino acids for drinking too much/hangover
> Hangover
> 
> after excessive alcohol intake occurs as a result of alcohol metabolism to acetaldehyde in the body.
> ...



Source :Ajinomoto Group | Features | Encyclopedia of Amino Acids | How Versatile Amino Acids Are! | Health and Amino Acids
this one kept eating away at me, so i had to look into it lol


GICH!


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 20, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> ^^^the Aminos in CO are Malates which is what keeps it from under going* gluconeogenisis*. CO great for intra workout and cardio as it helps keep in you from going catabolic. Blue razz is my fav right now followed by appletini.


 Okay ill have to either research this further or you can do me a favor and elaborate on this further- if you dont mind please.

What about using this CO with Humapro right before fasted cardio in the morning? Will it hinder my body's ability to tap into bodyfat stores to be used for energy?


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> welllllllll actually, if he researched your EAA source, he would have support for his statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its certainly true. I was laughing due to the oxymoron. Like eating Valtrex before a first date. One of the treatments for alcohol posing in a BCAA/Glutamine feed to clear the alcohol fatty permeation from nephrones and reduce blood ammonia. I guess nothing left to do but do a study. Cgrant, I elect you to be the subject. lol


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Okay ill have to either research this further or you can do me a favor and elaborate on this further- if you dont mind please.
> 
> What about using this CO with Humapro right before fasted cardio in the morning? Will it hinder my body's ability to tap into bodyfat stores to be used for energy?


 
Not at all. It will increase ketone utilization. In short, you will burn more fat.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Its certainly true. I was laughing due to the oxymoron. Like eating Valtrex before a first date. One of the treatments for alcohol posing in a BCAA/Glutamine feed to clear the alcohol fatty permeation from nephrones and reduce blood ammonia. I guess nothing left to do but do a study. Cgrant, I elect you to be the subject. lol



Lol, author, all in the name of science brother! I'm with you on paper, I say the only ting left IS a study. What say you ship me some of your finest pharm grade liquor (think vodka, mixes with everything) as well as some more chain'd out. Ideally it would be vodka (maybe flavored) club soda (maybe flavored) twist of lemon, lime or orange.. and of course some chain'd out. Hmmmmm lol laina has my address, I swear! Let's do this!! Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 21, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Not at all. It will increase ketone utilization. In short, you will burn more fat.


 Nice, so do you recommend steady state cardio or hitt type cardio 1st thing in the AM?


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Nice, so do you recommend steady state cardio or hitt type cardio 1st thing in the AM?



I like/do both and have had great results with both. Personally my favorite is keeping my heart rate at about 135 bpm for 20 minutes right in the morn


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

HP just keeps amazing me. This past week my wife had a baby and I was in the hospital with her for 4 days and haven't been to the gym in almost 2 weeks. haven't lost  a pound. HP/CR were my only meals for the 4 days in the hospital. I felt and looked great, not saying you should do this or to not eat real food, just relaying my experience.


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 5, 2011)

*1st post*

Been lurking in this thread and few others (Mainly in threads surrounding ALR products) since signing up the other day. 

Looking for some help with keto diet using HP in place of my whey meals.

LBM 202-205
So I will try to hit 50g protein and 18 grams fat / per meal.

Here is meal outline: 

 400AM Wake - *HP 5 tabs*, 1 scoop CO -
FASTED LISS Cardio (6-7 days week) ½ hr. building to 1hr over time
530AM 4eggs whites + (2whole), 4-6 oz. lean meat
800M *HP 5 tabs*, 1 scoop CO, creatine
10AM TRAIN ??? (1 serv. WTF)
1100AM *HP 10 tabs*, 1 scoop CO, creatine
1200PM 7-8oz chicken/turkey or fish, +(good fat)
300PM *HP 10 tabs*
5PM 6-8 oz. lean pork loin or lean beef, greens
8PM *HP shake*, Almonds or ANPB

Sik_Swole


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good, just make sure you're getting in enough good fats. HP has virtually no calories so you will need to take that into account as you go about your diet. But with HP's increased utilization you make get the same if not better result even on less cals.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 5, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> Looks pretty good, just make sure you're getting in enough good fats. HP has virtually no calories so you will need to take that into account as you go about your diet. But with HP's increased utilization you make get the same if not better result even on less cals.


 I like taking Krill oil caps or salmon fish oil caps with Humapro during the day. Great while following a Warrior type, Lean Gains type diet.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a great way to go about it. Helps provide steady absorption and you get a high quality healthy fat in at regular intervals.


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 6, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I like taking Krill oil caps or salmon fish oil caps with Humapro during the day. Great while following a Warrior type, Lean Gains type diet.



Thanks GG that makes sense and I believe I have seen "Legend" over another board (before they deleted the thread) mention he uses fish oil with his HP only meals...


Tried the WTF yesterday (citrus) while during a chest workout...
I was hot, amped and sick pumped...and it even taste good


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

sik_swole said:


> Thanks GG that makes sense and I believe I have seen "Legend" over another board (before they deleted the thread) mention he uses fish oil with his HP only meals...
> Yes you're right about that he does. His Keto thread was money, let hope he puts it back up on teh new website when its ready!
> 
> Tried the WTF yesterday (citrus) while during a chest workout...
> I was hot, amped and sick pumped...and it even taste good


 
Awesome to hear that, WTF is great stuff and really picks me up when I'm dragging. IMO the fruit punch is even better than the citrus (tastes like kool aid)


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 6, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> Awesome to hear that, WTF is great stuff and really picks me up when I'm dragging. IMO the fruit punch is even better than the citrus (tastes like kool aid)



Lockout was out of the FP so I didn't feel like waiting and that was on hand but next time i will get the punch.. 

I added the citrus too some crystal light lemonade and had no problem sucking it down today before back.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

No doubt, I wasn't saying the citrus was bad. I like it, I just like fruit punch more, thought I'd give u a heads up. Either way is good to hear you are liking the products.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 6, 2011)

sik_swole said:


> Thanks GG that makes sense and I believe I have seen "Legend" over another board (before they deleted the thread) mention he uses fish oil with his HP only meals...
> 
> *
> Tried the WTF yesterday (citrus) while during a chest workout...
> I was hot, amped and sick pumped...and it even taste good *


*
* 
That is what it's all about baby! no homo lol


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 7, 2011)

So in order to run humapro correctly, it's going to cost around $50 every other week


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 7, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> So in order to run humapro correctly, it's going to cost around $50 every other week



No, I don't think it would be that much. If you were going to replace all protein in your diet with HP then yes it would cost about $90 for the month. But if u were to do that would save a ton of money in real food cost. No steak, chicken, fish to buy, HP is very cost effective and has the highest utilization rates out there. Nobody I know has done soley HP for their protein most still eat whole foods, and center the HP around workouts and before bed. The amount of HP u will need it based on body weight and the calculating table is on the tub or at humapro.com.  Carbs are cheap, rice, sweet potatoes oatmeal if u ate those and took only HP for protein you'd save a lot of $. I don't know anyone who says they eat whole foods who can say they spend less than $100 a month and has their protein requirements completely met. You will need no other protein the whole time!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 7, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> No, I don't think it would be that much. If you were going to replace all protein in your diet with HP then yes it would cost about $90 for the month. But if u were to do that would save a ton of money in real food cost. No steak, chicken, fish to buy, HP is very cost effective and has the highest utilization rates out there. Nobody I know has done soley HP for their protein most still eat whole foods, and center the HP around workouts and before bed. The amount of HP u will need it based on body weight and the calculating table is on the tub or at humapro.com.  Carbs are cheap, rice, sweet potatoes oatmeal if u ate those and took only HP for protein you'd save a lot of $. I don't know anyone who says they eat whole foods who can say they spend less than $100 a month and has their protein requirements completely met. You will need no other protein the whole time!



The recommendations are to take about 25-30 pills/daynaccording to humapro.com. Say you buy a bottle of 445 pills for $50 that would last you 15 days(at 30/day). It may be worth it, I just haven't looked into humapro that much. It's an interesting supp for sure though


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 7, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> The recommendations are to take about 25-30 pills/daynaccording to humapro.com. Say you buy a bottle of 445 pills for $50 that would last you 15 days(at 30/day). It may be worth it, I just haven't looked into humapro that much. It's an interesting supp for sure though


 
It is very interesting and has been working for me. The 450ct HP you can find for less that $50. Lockout supplements has it cheaper than that and they have a %5 discount. If you use it to supplement your total protein it cuts down on the whole food pro you need making your $ go farther.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 7, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> It is very interesting and has been working for me. The 450ct HP you can find for less that $50. Lockout supplements has it cheaper than that and they have a %5 discount. If you use it to supplement your total protein it cuts down on the whole food pro you need making your $ go farther.



How are you breaking it down? Also if you don't kind, can you post a sample of your diet too? I'm just curious to how people are supplementing this in with their diets. I've seen a few examples already. Also, does it curb your appetite?  Most people don't look like they are taking in many cals, just curious to see if that's one of it's affects.


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 7, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> No doubt, I wasn't saying the citrus was bad. I  like it, I just like fruit punch more, thought I'd give u a heads up.  Either way is good to hear you are liking the products.



Right on - I got that bro...
I'm just happy that besides working as described, it tastes like it does...




BigPapaPump68 said:


> Also, does it curb your appetite?



Odd u say that, i just noticed this affect. 
I have like no appetite for about 2-3hrs right after HP + CO
Its a nice side affect especially on keto


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2011)

The powdered HumaPro significantly reduces my appetite.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 8, 2011)

it sum what curbs my hunger but not too much. When I take it with carbs and fats im good to go


----------



## CG (Aug 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The powdered HumaPro significantly reduces my appetite.



x2 especially when mixed with chain'd out, that and the fact that i mix it with about 30 oz of cold water might help


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 8, 2011)

The Humapro powder taste awesome.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 10, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> How are you breaking it down? Also if you don't kind, can you post a sample of your diet too? I'm just curious to how people are supplementing this in with their diets. I've seen a few examples already. Also, does it curb your appetite? Most people don't look like they are taking in many cals, just curious to see if that's one of it's affects.


 
By Breaking it down I assume you mean tabs/scoops spilt during the day, I have between 35-40 tabs/scoops a day on average. Currently I'm working on leaning out a little so my HP is up and whole food is down (seems to work for me) I have 10tabs and 1scoop CR upon waking. 5tabs HP mid morning, if I have a meal around lunchtime I don't have HP early afternoon. They before workout (about 3pm) I have 10tabs HP and 5 more imediately following the workout with 1 scoop CR. I have dinner later and then 2 scoops HP with coconut milk before bed. I mix 5 scoops of CO in a gallon and drink that througout the day as well. Right now I'm 275 and leaner than I've ever been.

My diet is relatively low carb ( not keto) but mostly chicken and steak for my whole foods meals. Honestly using that much HP I don't even think about the whole foods (I know I should be more serious but it works so well I just go with it)

Haven't really noticed a decrease in appetite with HP (actually I kinda get that with CO) but I was using Hyperdrive Hardcore and that stuff almost made it impossible to eat, I had to force myself. If you are looking for a appetite suppresent while dieting I strongly reccomend you check out HH.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> The Humapro powder taste awesome.



One scoop of Sour grape Hp and one scoop of Apple cider Hp with one scoop of Chain'D Reaction has got to be the best tasting thing on earth lol except for beer


----------



## musclefit (Aug 12, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> The Humapro powder taste awesome.



i agree! its really hard to choke down some of the chalky stuff thats out there! i found that Humapro has some tasty stuff out there and i dont feel like im guna throw up after i drink it lol!


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy to report in a little under 2weeks I have dropped about 7lbs. (try to lean up).
Strength seems stable, energy good....

This is solely from the addition of HP+CO in place of all my whey shake meals.
** I added good fats to each HP meal about 15grams (135cal) worth alternating between Mac oil/Almonds/ANP

I love this stuff...


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 13, 2011)

^^^^Awesome man, good to hear you're getting positive results.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 14, 2011)

sik_swole said:


> Happy to report in a little under 2weeks I have dropped about 7lbs. (try to lean up).
> Strength seems stable, energy good....
> 
> This is solely from the addition of HP+CO in place of all my whey shake meals.
> ...



Damn, that is legit and fast!


----------



## astrosfan123 (Dec 11, 2012)

Any of u guys still currently on HP?


----------

